# I made out with my rider



## Jam Val

I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


----------



## Huberis

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Fortunately, you aren't a professional. You did it once...... "probably" means maybe. I don't know, keep away from minors and married men, married minors, a big no no. Keep an eye out for what Mercury is doing, when it is in retrograde, you seem to surge.


----------



## kayss

Straight stupid of you. I had a guy ask for my number while he was sloshed and I declined because I felt so uncomfortable.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I' d bet money on you are were in mid cycle, that has a lot to do with it.

I know of a site that you can make far more than Uber, in fact they use Uber a lot. However not likely i get a pm for that.


----------



## Jam Val

kayss said:


> Straight stupid of you. I had a guy ask for my number while he was sloshed and I declined because I felt so uncomfortable.


Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Jam Val

Godric said:


> Ubers new service cumming soon...UberSlut...Everybody's personal service!


I kiss a guy and I'm a ****? Ok. Also, if they pay me, I'm a *****.


----------



## Jam Val

Huberis said:


> Fortunately, you aren't a professional. You did it once...... "probably" means maybe. I don't know, keep away from minors and married men, married minors, a big no no. Keep an eye out for what Mercury is doing, when it is in retrograde, you seem to surge.


Lolz!


----------



## Godric

You said you were making out hardcore. Now it's only a kiss? Be honest with yourself.


----------



## Uberselectguy

It's like playing Russian Roulette with three rounds in the pistol. Getting Herpes or Aids is now an epidemic across all sexual preferences. It's not a one in six proposition any more, hasn't been for a long time.

I'd say anyone as promiscuous as this rider, or you for that matter, are simply going to be a statistic soon. Harsh words yes, hope you get the point. It could be a life saver.


----------



## Einstein

Uberselectguy said:


> It's like playing Russian Roulette with three rounds in the pistol. Getting Herpes or Aids is now an epidemic across all sexual preferences. It's not a one in six proposition any more, hasn't been for a long time.
> 
> I'd say anyone as promiscuous as this rider, or you for that matter, are simply going to be a statistic soon. Harsh words yes, hope you get the point. It could be a life saver.


Dude, you can't get Aids from kissing.


----------



## Jam Val

Same thing.


----------



## kayss

Jam Val said:


> Thanks for your feedback.


Here's some more. At the moment you are doing nothing but contributing to the idea that uber is unsafe in terms of harassment. I have no issues with you kissing ransoms etc, it's your sex life, you make your own choices. But frankly, you should be deactivated pronto. Female or male it doesn't matter, if this is the behavior you display to passengers, even just one, you are not upholding a professional image at all.


----------



## UberXTampa

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


UberHO?!


----------



## Tixx

You are making things bad for the rest of the female drivers. I had some random dude tell me about a driver he made out with and seemed to think I'd do the same for a "tip" ... and you'll catch some disease too or end up getting raped! Be careful!


----------



## kayss

Tixx said:


> You are making things bad for the rest of the female drivers. I had some random dude tell me about a driver he made out with and seemed to think I'd do the same for a "tip" ... and you'll catch some disease too or end up getting raped! Be careful!


Right? It's tough enough being a female driver. It sucks when male passengers expect sexual favors from you on return. This weekend I had a group of dudes in the car, one of whom made it a point to open my drivers door and hug me after I dropped him off. On top of the dude who said I sounded hot even though he couldn't see my fave and it was warrant enough for him to get my number.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Einstein said:


> Dude, you can't get Aids from kissing.


Dude, I know that. The idea of going up to this guys apartment leads to more than kissing. Yes, she declined. How about all of those that may not?

That was my point.


----------



## Uber Kraus

Ladies! If you really think this girl kissing a pax has anything to do with pax expectations from you than you don't understand the "drunk male mindset" at all. Come on now.

And guys, quit calling this girl a ho. Not cool.


----------



## kayss

Uber Kraus said:


> Ladies! If you really think this girl kissing a pax has anything to do with pax expectations from you than you don't understand the "drunk male mindset" at all. Come on now.
> 
> And guys, quit calling this girl a ho. Not cool.


Sure you're right. But it also doesn't help make the situation any better.


----------



## Einstein

Uberselectguy said:


> Dude, I know that. The idea of going up to this guys apartment leads to more than kissing. Yes, she declined. How about all of those that may not?


I would think that uber drivers are smart enough to use condoms to protect against aids.
Not that I condone sleeping with random pax, lol.


----------



## Uber Kraus

kayss said:


> Sure you're right. But it also doesn't help make the situation any better.


Meh... You're pointing your finger in the wrong direction. Stop pointing your finger! It's rude


----------



## Uber Kraus

And us guys get it too. I've had to turn down a girl or three driving late night.


----------



## Einstein

Uber Kraus said:


> And us guys get it too. I've had to turn down a girl or three driving late night.


I've had a drunk pax (three women traveling together) offer to give me a lap dance in the driver's seat in lieu of a tip.
They were a riot, but I passed (the steering wheel would have gotten in the way anyway, lol).


----------



## Uber Kraus

Einstein said:


> I've had a drunk pax (three women traveling together) offer to give me a lap dance in the driver's seat in lieu of a tip.
> They were a riot, but I passed (the steering wheel would have gotten in the way anyway, lol).


Why, was she fat?


----------



## kayss

Uber Kraus said:


> And us guys get it too. I've had to turn down a girl or three driving late night.


This is why I said male or female in one of my prior posts. No one is exempt from acting professionally?


----------



## Uber Kraus

kayss said:


> This is why I said male or female in one of my prior posts. No one is exempt from acting professionally?


Just worry about yourself. Don't blame other people for your problems.


----------



## kayss

Uber Kraus said:


> Just worry about yourself. Don't blame other people for your problems.


I see you're trolling.


----------



## Uber Kraus

kayss said:


> I see you're trolling.


Meh.... I see you can't handle criticism.


----------



## kayss

Uber Kraus said:


> Meh.... I see you can't handle criticism.


I haven't mentioned a single thing that would denote that I can't take critics me well? I even agreed with you that guys get propositioned too?


----------



## Uber Kraus

Simple. You suggested the original poster is somehow making things more difficult for you. I suggest that blaming her for your problems is foolish and you call me a troll.


----------



## kayss

Is she not making things more difficult for the rest of us as a whole by helping perpetuate the stereotype that uber is unsafe because uber drivers, male or female will make out or sexually harass you? Idk about you but before I started driving I was a hardcore rider, still am, and the shock and horror I would get from people when I said I rode uber was insane. They would tell me it's not safe, sexual assault, womp womp womp. Technically, that semi drunk semi sober dude she made out with, could claim sexual assault. Will he? Probably not. Could he? Yes. That would be another headline and another stereotype that YOU TOO would have to deal with.

You failed to see the part where I said I don't care what she does with her sex life, didn't you?


----------



## Uber Kraus

kayss said:


> Is she not making things more difficult for the rest of us as a whole by helping perpetuate the stereotype that uber is unsafe because uber drivers, male or female will make out or sexually harass you? Idk about you but before I started driving I was a hardcore rider, still am, and the shock and horror I would get from people when I said I rode uber was insane. They would tell me it's not safe, sexual assault, womp womp womp. Technically, that semi drunk semi sober dude she made out with, could claim sexual assault. Will he? Probably not. Could he? Yes. That would be another headline and another stereotype that YOU TOO would have to deal with.
> 
> You failed to see the part where I said I don't care what she does with her sex life, didn't you?


No, I read it all. Good luck with the finger pointing thing though. I'm sure you'll make a lot of friends and solve all your problems with that small picture perspective. Maybe you need the last word too so go ahead. Cheers!


----------



## Einstein

kayss said:


> Technically, that semi drunk semi sober dude she made out with, could claim sexual assault. Will he? Probably not. Could he? Yes. That would be another headline and another stereotype that YOU TOO would have to deal with.


The pax hit on the driver in this situation. There's no way he can claim assault. Plus he actively encouraged her to go home with him.
You are totally distorting this episode.


----------



## kayss

I think I'm not making myself clear. This is all theory. In the same vein where girls decide to sleep with someone, then decide opp not the best idea and cry wolf. I'm not saying it will happen, I'm just saying its not out of the question.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

This story really shines a whole new light on Uber.
I'd consider setting up an Uber account but I'm married...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I like how the court of public opinion creates fear to hold people in check from dieases and brings out the negative .


----------



## Turbo

"You're an Uber driver? How'd you make out last night?"

"Yes"


----------



## UberXTampa

Now this will be every drunk male's fantasy!

A female uber driver ready to make up... Holy cr*p!


----------



## Nemo

at least she got 5* out of that. did you?


----------



## Choochie

I'm not sure if she is looking for approval or feels guilty. If the former, I don't think she got it. If the latter perhaps she feels better.


----------



## itsablackmarket

Cool, when is my turn?.. seriously though, I'm glad I've never had to turn down a girl, I don't like being rejected so I don't want to reject anyone. I'm glad God made me just ugly enough. Also I find that better looking males are more prone to being annoyed by humanity in general. The ugly losers like me are left alone, which is exactly what I want. Solitude. From time to time it effects my rating, but I make up for it with safe driving.


----------



## Huberis

Jam Val said:


> Thanks for your feedback.


You want to change your avatar to a depiction of "The Beast With Two Backs"........ put wheels under it, kind of like a road sign.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'll give the OP a ^5.
As a married man, that's ALL I can give her. 
Well, ok my respect and support.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Thank you thank you.
I'll be playing here all week.


----------



## Realityshark

kayss said:


> Female or male it doesn't matter, if this is the behavior you display to passengers, even just one, you are not upholding a professional image at all.


"professional" Anyone who uses Uber driver and professional in the same sentence is delusional.


----------



## Realityshark

Great story...Why not? Driving for Uber is a joke. It's only good for some part time, time wasting anyway. I say, make out with whoever you want. If this made your night bearable as you drove around for Uber pennies, then rock on!


----------



## Jam Val

Choochie said:


> I'm not sure if she is looking for approval or feels guilty. If the former, I don't think she got it. If the latter perhaps she feels better.


Just wanted to share my story. I mean, we all get invited to hang out with our riders, right? It's no different if it was 10pm, I shut off my app, went for drinks and ended up making out by midnight, right? I know I shouldn't have done it in hindsight.


----------



## Jam Val

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'll give the OP a ^5.
> As a married man, that's ALL I can give her.
> Well, ok my respect and support.


My CLT brother! Thanks for not jumping in on the name calling.


----------



## AceManShow

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Things happen. YOLO <----


----------



## Desert Driver

On Super Bowl Sunday I had a drunk betty hold hands with me, put my hand in her blouse, and then asked me to "help her get into her pajamas." I drew the line there. I know when to hit the brakes. I just didn't feel like getting arrested the following day, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

OptimusUber f~cks a grieving, recently fired nanny: Gets virtual high fives.

Girl kisses guy: Gets called a sl~t.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Sounds like you got pinged to me! I bet you'll be hanging outside his apartment looking for another ping at the next hormonal moment. Reminds me of a joke...How do you make a hormone?


----------



## Altima ATL

UberTaxPro said:


> Reminds me of a joke...How do you make a hormone?


You kick her in the crotch?


----------



## Einstein

UberTaxPro said:


> Sounds like you got pinged to me! I bet you'll be hanging outside his apartment looking for another ping at the next hormonal moment. Reminds me of a joke...How do you make a hormone?


<smh> bad humor


----------



## Jam Val

JaxBeachDriver said:


> OptimusUber f~cks a grieving, recently fired nanny: Gets virtual high fives.
> 
> Girl kisses guy: Gets called a sl~t.


Loving YOU!


----------



## UberTaxPro

Altima ATL said:


> You kick her in the crotch?


you don't pay her!


----------



## UberTaxPro

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Did you 5 star him?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Einstein said:


> <smh> bad humor


that's exactly what my wife said!


----------



## Purple Monkey

So I get to the drop off after a 30 minute fare. She says, "don't go anywhere yet! I gotta find my house keys". So I wait a few minutes and she comes back to my car and tells me she can't find her keys and needs help breaking into her house. OMG! really!
I try breaking into her garage access door with a screw driver but the deadbolt works like a champ. What I really need is a crowbar, but she doesn't have one. I finally end up finding a window that is unlocked and she crawls through it head first with her dress up above her waist exposing all sorts of great things. She gets inside and unlocks her front door and says she owes me big time. Yep. she sure does. She invites me in for a drink and swap some small talk and laugh about the strange evening. She says how hot I am (she's kinda trashed) and sits on my lap. This is the part where she pays that debt that I mentioned earlier. She takes off her dress, bra and panties and it's game on. About an hour later, I tell her I got to get going and get back on the road. She pays me $20 for a great job and says she hopes she can see me again. Best ride to date I think.


----------



## Altima ATL

Purple Monkey said:


> So I get to the drop off after a 30 minute fare. She says, "don't go anywhere yet! I gotta find my house keys". So I wait a few minutes and she comes back to my car and tells me she can't find her keys and needs help breaking into her house. OMG! really!
> I try breaking into her garage access door with a screw driver but the deadbolt works like a champ. What I really need is a crowbar, but she doesn't have one. I finally end up finding a window that is unlocked and she crawls through it head first with her dress up above her waist exposing all sorts of great things. She gets inside and unlocks her front door and says she owes me big time. Yep. she sure does. She invites me in for a drink and swap some small talk and laugh about the strange evening. She says how hot I am (she's kinda trashed) and sits on my lap. This is the part where she pays that debt that I mentioned earlier. She takes off her dress, bra and panties and it's game on. About an hour later, I tell her I got to get going and get back on the road. She pays me $20 for a great job and says she hopes she can see me again. Best ride to date I think.


So you take someone who you have never met before, to a house you don't know who is owned by, and then you help this stranger break in?


----------



## Purple Monkey

Altima ATL said:


> So you take someone who you have never met before, to a house you don't know who is owned by, and then you help this stranger break in?


Altima ATL- It was her house and I helped her get into the house.


----------



## Samename

How dare you make money or have a little fun Ubering, everyone hates you for it. A lot of discontent and projecting around here. Ooo a kiss, that's cute if you ask me. You guys on here are so quick to hate on a woman. It's very apparent that women don't come within 20 feet of you all unless required.


----------



## RomanRon

Samename said:


> How dare you make money or have a little fun Ubering, everyone hates you for it. A lot of discontent and projecting around here. Ooo a kiss, that's cute if you ask me. You guys on here are so quick to hate on a woman. It's very apparent that women don't come within 20 feet of you all unless required.


I think because guys have this opportunity ALL THE TIME and well there you go!!!


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


b) you're a nut
c) congrats on officially getting pimped out by Travis for $.18/min

Also, unless you have a camera, enjoy being fired by Uber, possibly making the news, getting sued for your assets and arrested for sexual assault if things go south lol.


----------



## RomanRon

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> b) you're a nut
> c) congrats on officially getting pimped or by Travis for $.18/min
> 
> Also, unless you have a camera, enjoy being fired by Uner, possibly making the news, getting sued for your assets and arrested for sexual assault if things go south lol.


beautiful lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Purple Monkey said:


> So I get to the drop off after a 30 minute fare. She says, "don't go anywhere yet! I gotta find my house keys". So I wait a few minutes and she comes back to my car and tells me she can't find her keys and needs help breaking into her house. OMG! really!
> I try breaking into her garage access door with a screw driver but the deadbolt works like a champ. What I really need is a crowbar, but she doesn't have one. I finally end up finding a window that is unlocked and she crawls through it head first with her dress up above her waist exposing all sorts of great things. She gets inside and unlocks her front door and says she owes me big time. Yep. she sure does. She invites me in for a drink and swap some small talk and laugh about the strange evening. She says how hot I am (she's kinda trashed) and sits on my lap. This is the part where she pays that debt that I mentioned earlier. She takes off her dress, bra and panties and it's game on. About an hour later, I tell her I got to get going and get back on the road. She pays me $20 for a great job and says she hopes she can see me again. Best ride to date I think.


Are you serious? Dumbest move ever. (This assumes that you are stating the truth, which you might not.....) \/ \/ \/ \/ ...below is one reason why it is the dumbest move ever.



Altima ATL said:


> So you take someone who you have never met before, to a house you don't know who is owned by, and then you help this stranger break in?


----------



## Mycarhatesme

Automatic 4 star plus 2$ tip. I expect my driver to give me the full service experience....


----------



## SECOTIME

I got an over the pants hj last thursday


----------



## Micmac

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Disgusting !!!!


----------



## prk

first class all the way. Your momma would be so proud


----------



## limepro

Jam Val I can't believe no one has said it yet but pics or gtfo, sorry had to, this board is much more refined than car enthusiast boards I guess.

And I'm not hating on you at all, you do what you want, I'm a poor married with 2 kids schmuck that loves his family way to much to do anything to put it in jeopardy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> b) you're a nut
> c) congrats on officially getting pimped out by Travis for $.18/min
> 
> Also, unless you have a camera, enjoy being fired by Uber, possibly making the news, getting sued for your assets and arrested for sexual assault if things go south lol.


Total bullshit. 
No male pax is gonna complain about making out with a chick.
He ran inside for lonely happy ending and has a story to tell all his beer buddies.
If we all made out more and fought less what a wonderful world it would be.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uber Kraus said:


> Simple. You suggested the original poster is somehow making things more difficult for you. I suggest that blaming her for your problems is foolish and you call me a troll.


I have enough pax telling me "other drivers do it" in regards to too many pax in car, drinks in car etc.

Don't need this to be added to the list of what "other drivers do."


----------



## everythingsuber

Purple Monkey said:


> So I get to the drop off after a 30 minute fare. She says, "don't go anywhere yet! I gotta find my house keys". So I wait a few minutes and she comes back to my car and tells me she can't find her keys and needs help breaking into her house. OMG! really!
> I try breaking into her garage access door with a screw driver but the deadbolt works like a champ. What I really need is a crowbar, but she doesn't have one. I finally end up finding a window that is unlocked and she crawls through it head first with her dress up above her waist exposing all sorts of great things. She gets inside and unlocks her front door and says she owes me big time. Yep. she sure does. She invites me in for a drink and swap some small talk and laugh about the strange evening. She says how hot I am (she's kinda trashed) and sits on my lap. This is the part where she pays that debt that I mentioned earlier. She takes off her dress, bra and panties and it's game on. About an hour later, I tell her I got to get going and get back on the road. She pays me $20 for a great job and says she hopes she can see me again. Best ride to date I think.


Once upon a time I helped a girl who was locked out of her house by climbing on to the roof and though a window on the second floor.

She neglected to tell me her house mate was asleep in the room attached to said window.

I managed to not wake her housemate up and get downstairs and let her in. Then immediately left. Don't break into peoples houses for them it can end badly.


----------



## JimS

Why is it when a female driver makes out with a male passenger, she's a ho, but when a guy driver takes a girl to his apartment, it's a conquest?


----------



## Thehulk

Ma listen... dont listen to these uber driver haters. Do what you have to... nobody here is paying your bills. If thats what you felt happy doing then more power to you. Its not about uber or rates.. its about having fun while your living. At the end of the day memories is what we have. Money comes and goes.. especially haters!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> b) you're a nut
> c) congrats on officially getting pimped out by Travis for $.18/min
> 
> Also, unless you have a camera, enjoy being fired by Uber, possibly making the news, getting sued for your assets and arrested for sexual assault if things go south lol.


The beautiful part of double standards: women don't really have to worry about sexual assault charges.


----------



## Huberis

Retrograde "Mercury Blues"


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Wow folks, seriously? Making way too much out of this. Jam Val having a little fairly innocent fun and many of you are making this out to be the depths of depravity, GET A GRIP! Aside from the obvious double standard, if I was a young one and single, I would be a little more receptive. Yes, I would protect myself with a dash cam but you need to live and enjoy the adventure of life!!

By the way, it's not such a great job that the fear of deactivation should be much of a concern, as long as you have it on a recording that it's consensual then do what makes you happy and stop being such judgmental pricks.


----------



## Samename

Huberis said:


> Retrograde "Mercury Blues"


David Lindley is such a wizard. He is the hidden half of Jackson Browne.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The beautiful part of double standards: women don't really have to worry about sexual assault charges.


Ask America's female teachers about that lol


----------



## Choochie

Jam Val said:


> I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell.


I'm still disturbed about (c) you did it to have a story to tell.
When you tell your grand kids just stick with a & b.


----------



## Choochie

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Ask America's female teachers about that lol


That my friend is a bit different, the female teaches are taking "advantage" of underage kids, slightly different.


----------



## Cou-ber

Einstein said:


> I would think that uber drivers are smart enough to use condoms to protect against aids.
> Not that I condone sleeping with random pax, lol.


Why would you assume uber drivers are smart enough to use a condom? They are driving for uber after all....


----------



## Cou-ber

Y


Uber Kraus said:


> No, I read it all. Good luck with the finger pointing thing though. I'm sure you'll make a lot of friends and solve all your problems with that small picture perspective. Maybe you need the last word too so go ahead. Cheers!


Youre both being ******y...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Yeah there both fighting among themselves, while he walks away with the girl.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Ask America's female teachers about that lol


Pedophilia is different.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

Choochie said:


> That my friend is a bit different, the female teaches are taking "advantage" of underage kids, slightly different.


How do we know how old a pax really is


----------



## Guest

The other day I had a really cute passenger and he was awesome, we started making out and it was a lot of fun. I really don't see anything wrong with it, as long as both are consenting adults. All I do is just turn off the app and go party with him. I think its totally cool and fun too!


----------



## DocT

Daisy S. said:


> The other day I had a really cute passenger and he was awesome, we started making out and it was a lot of fun. I really don't see anything wrong with it, as long as both are consenting adults. All I do is just turn off the app and go party with him. I think its totally cool and fun too!


Imagine if a GUY did the same.
[Male context]: The other day I had a really cute passenger and SHE was awesome, we started making out and it was a lot of fun. I really don't see anything wrong with it, as long as both are consenting adults. All I do is just turn off the app and go party with HER. I think its totally cool and fun too!

Girl breaks up with Male Driver and Girl files a complaint.... you see where this is going.

Male or female doesn't make a difference. You are setting an example for all other Uber drivers. Male pax will rate Female drivers 1* if driver doesn't "make out" with pax? Yeah, most likely.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DocT said:


> Imagine if a GUY did the same.
> [Male context]: The other day I had a really cute passenger and SHE was awesome, we started making out and it was a lot of fun. I really don't see anything wrong with it, as long as both are consenting adults. All I do is just turn off the app and go party with HER. I think its totally cool and fun too!
> 
> Girl breaks up with Male Driver and Girl files a complaint.... you see where this is going.
> 
> Male or female doesn't make a difference. You are setting an example for all other Uber drivers. Male pax will rate Female drivers 1* if driver doesn't "make out" with pax? Yeah, most likely.


Sure there's a double standard. 
But there's lots of unfair double standards regarding gender.
I can pee standing up, and every "adult fun time adventure" ends in happy ending. 
Life ain't fair, but I'll take my gender biases and you take yours.


----------



## Guest

I love happy endings! lol


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

It's only scandalous if you made out with a Lyft driver.


----------



## Einstein

Daisy S. said:


> I love happy endings! lol


I agree!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

......oh, never mind...........




......but I do like the Ry Cooder and David Lindley video.........................


----------



## Hank Scoby

If it's too easy.... it ain't worth it....


----------



## Guest

Well my hope is that we just have fun and not make too big of deal about it. As long as he's cool with it, I'm cool with it too. I just don't want any commitment at all. I just wanna have fun! lol


----------



## iDriveNashville

Hell, based on the opinions here, I've been handling the late night coeds all wrong! I obviously misinterpreted these tipsy, handsy sorority ladies all wrong! Hot damn, I'm suddenly excited about uber again!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Daisy S. said:


> Well my hope is that we just have fun and not make too big of deal about it. As long as he's cool with it, I'm cool with it too. I just don't want any commitment at all. I just wanna have fun! lol


You just raised male ridership in Los Angeles by 14%, congratulations!


----------



## iDriveNashville

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Oh dude no. Those co-eds are just danger with an annoying high-pitched voiced. I'm old and hideous and some of these chicks hit on me. Girls with no self-esteem and daddy issues might make for a fun night, but as an uber driver you're traceable. Avoid the legal issues and the boiled bunny and don't pick your sexual partners from the pax pool.


Appreciate the looking out dude! Very awesome of you!


----------



## AceManShow

iDriveNashville said:


> Hell, based on the opinions here, I've been handling the late night coeds all wrong! I obviously misinterpreted these tipsy, handsy sorority ladies all wrong! Hot damn, I'm suddenly excited about uber again!


Hahaha. Too funny ..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Guess I drove a cab too long.
Girls night out is an adventure in sharpening teeth and claws for a crew of catty females.
Yes they flirt, but they will eviscerate you at will.
I'd rather make love to a cave full of pregnant she bears, cause at least the cave would be dark.


----------



## DriverX

For a good time request a ride from Jam Val! Wow what service... 5 STARS BABY


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The beautiful part of double standards: women don't really have to worry about sexual assault charges.





Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Oh dude no. ....as an uber driver you're traceable. Avoid the legal issues and the boiled bunny and don't pick your sexual partners from the pax pool.


Heed the quote from the Lady from Florida as well as the guy whose ID is similar to mine. The application of Occam's Razor, the statement from the Jacksonville driver and a few other factors have kept me from making any statement either favouring or discommending the conduct of the Original Poster. Further, I have shied from posting my usual on this type of topic, as I have posted it many times and in many other places on these boards.

In my many years as an Official of a cab company, I had to deal with similar incidents. Few of them turned out well for the driver. All of the drivers in the cases with which I dealt were of the masculine gender.

I am aware of an incident in another major US city, as told to me by an Official of a cab company in that city. It was a number of years back. It appears that a young lady cab driver offered her honour to a male passenger. He honoured her offer and all night long, he was on 'er and off 'er. It seems that this guy was good at what he did, because, she showed up on his doorstep, subsequently, much to the displeasure of the passenger's wife. Calls were made, letters and e-Mails were written. He did finally have to kick her out of the company. The city in question refused to revoke the driver's hack licence, despite such demands from the guy's wife.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Urban legend, but I heard it from three reliable sources...
This woman in Brookline, Ma used to call Boston Brown And White association once or twice a week around midnight, "keep the meter running baby come on in!"
Heard she tipped well too.
Ahh, before my time.


----------



## SECOTIME

Them bonus herpes tho


----------



## iDriveNashville

SECOTIME said:


> Them bonus herpes tho


The gift that keeps on giving, like glitter.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, sorry about the ID thing. It wasn't intentional. And then I screwed up and didn't notice that it didn't even fit.


No apology necessary. I take no offence to it. No big deal. That one is your ID and I have mine. Soon enough, I expect, we have "Yet Another Uber Driver", "Still Another Uber Driver", "The Other Uber Driver" and the like. Keep the ID; nothing wrong with it. Still, thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Urban legend, but I heard it from three reliable sources...
> This woman in Brookline, Ma used to call Boston Brown And White association once or twice a week around midnight, "keep the meter running baby come on in!"
> Heard she tipped well too.
> Ahh, before my time.


I have a similar story from my rookie days. I shall refrain from telling it, for the present, lest people accuse me of breaking my own rules (even if it did happen in my rookie days, before I knew or had learned better) or writing a Letter to Penthouse.


----------



## thouseboy

It was just a passionate but innocent kiss and don't see nothing wrong with that. The only thing I think was ignorant on her part is that she got out of the car and in front of the guys apartment. You haters out there shouldn't judge her though that thinks she should be deactivated. Remember, this is an entrepreneurial business for us Uber drivers and we should have the right to run oit business the way we want to, within the guidelines of Uber's stipulations.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

thouseboy said:


> It was just a passionate but innocent kiss and don't see nothing wrong with that. The only thing I think was ignorant on her part is that she got out of the car and in front of the guys apartment. You haters out there shouldn't judge her though that thinks she should be deactivated. Remember, this is an entrepreneurial business for us Uber drivers and we should have the right to run oit business the way we want to, within the guidelines of Uber's stipulations.


There's nothing wrong with passion.


----------



## UberLaLa

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You just raised male ridership in Los Angeles by 14%, congratulations!


Except she's in Ohio. Imagine how much she has RAISED the Male Ridership there!


----------



## Trebor

your going to jail...


----------



## SECOTIME

notfair said:


> Ouch... unless you wear silk pants.


It's a line from workaholics


----------



## TOMLREED

http://wfla.com/2015/10/29/uber-driver-charged-with-giving-ride-in-exchange-for-oral-sex/


----------



## Choochie

TOMLREED said:


> http://wfla.com/2015/10/29/uber-driver-charged-with-giving-ride-in-exchange-for-oral-sex/


Fair exchange shouldn't be illegal.


----------



## Uberselectguy

Really people, this entire thread is useless noise. I'm more than certain riders are reading this forum, look at several of the threads.
Are you sure you want this sort of crap out there in the public eye?? And you wonder why riders treat you like they do.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Choochie said:


> Fair exchange shouldn't be illegal.


Perhaps but lewd conduct in a public place shouldn't be in style.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perhaps but lewd conduct in a public place shouldn't be in style.


Correct.
I have children, I don't want that type of exchange visible to them.


----------



## Choochie

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perhaps but lewd conduct in a public place shouldn't be in style.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Correct.
> I have children, I don't want that type of exchange visible to them.


Oh I must have missed the part where it was visible - of course that would be disgusting. I don't condone that. I was referring to him being arrested for the barter exchange. Shouldn't be illegal.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I agree that prostitution being illegal is rediculous.
The couple in question was performing oral favors in the car however.


----------



## Choochie

Just reread that - yes in a neighborhood at 4:28pm, I was thinking am. Yes they should have been arrested for that. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Choochie said:


> Just reread that - yes in a neighborhood at 4:28pm, I was thinking am. Yes they should have been arrested for that. Thank you for the correction.


I'm of the mind that what ever two or more consenting adults do to abuse their plumbing in the privacy of their home is their own business as long as no children or animals are harmed in the process. Leaves a lot to work with including bartering and I don't want to see most of it


----------



## LA#1x3

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Excuse me. Are u pretty??? Lool just curious


----------



## flashgordonnc

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


What city and address is the best to ping an get you. Lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison

prk said:


> first class all the way. Your momma would be so proud


 I agree completely!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I missed this thread. 
So fun.


----------



## Istvan

Lets make a new dating app ..mix tinder with uber drivers and if you swipe right you can request that driver to pick you up if the driver swiped right as well
Let's call it...Tinber
I'd never make out with an Uber driver..i can find girls at the club without worry about getting a 1 star if i suck at kissing


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


I sincerely doubt you are a girl you're probably just a male fourteen-year-old trolling this forum, right?


----------



## UberLaLa

Istvan said:


> Lets make a new dating app ..mix tinder with uber drivers and if you swipe right you can request that driver to pick you up if the driver swiped right as well
> Let's call it...Tinber
> I'd never make out with an Uber driver..i can find girls at the club without worry about getting a 1 star if i suck at kissing


How about 'Under' ???


----------



## UberXTampa

Istvan said:


> Lets make a new dating app ..mix tinder with uber drivers and if you swipe right you can request that driver to pick you up if the driver swiped right as well
> Let's call it...Tinber
> I'd never make out with an Uber driver..i can find girls at the club without worry about getting a 1 star if i suck at kissing


TinberX : up to 4 inches
TinberXL: up to 6 inches


----------



## Istvan

UberXTampa said:


> TinberX : up to 4 inches
> TinberXL: up to 6 inches


And what about TinberBlack?


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

I am ok with a lady pax flirting with me.. I'll be happy to turn her down and give my ego a boost all at the same time


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberXTampa said:


> TinberX : up to 4 inches
> TinberXL: up to 6 inches


I could drive for Tinber XXL.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Istvan said:


> Lets make a new dating app ..mix tinder with uber drivers and if you swipe right you can request that driver to pick you up if the driver swiped right as well
> Let's call it...Tinber
> I'd never make out with an Uber driver..i can find girls at the club without worry about getting a 1 star if i suck at kissing


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I could drive for Tinber XXL.


.......automatic five stars for every ping covered........and just think, when it comes to the Division of Assets in the Divorce Proceedings, the only thing that Soon-T0-Be-Ex-Wife will get is fifty per-cent of your stars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......automatic five stars for every ping covered........and just think, when it comes to the Division of Assets in the Divorce Proceedings, the only thing that Soon-T0-Be-Ex-Wife will get is fifty per-cent of your stars.


Well yeah.
Wife is the whole reason im now a monk.


----------



## UberXTampa

Istvan said:


> And what about TinberBlack?


UberBLACK: It's a must for those who have tried and won't come back 
TinberLUX: Higher end Escort Service quality...
TinberSUV: Large Person...


----------



## insertgenericusername

kayss said:


> Here's some more. At the moment you are doing nothing but contributing to the idea that uber is unsafe in terms of harassment. I have no issues with you kissing ransoms etc, it's your sex life, you make your own choices. But frankly, you should be deactivated pronto. Female or male it doesn't matter, if this is the behavior you display to passengers, even just one, you are not upholding a professional image at all.


Yes, because it's unacceptable for two consenting adults who met via an employee/customer interaction to do anything sexual afterwards. /s


----------



## Jam Val

Oscar Levant said:


> I sincerely doubt you are a girl you're probably just a male fourteen-year-old trolling this forum, right?


Do ya see "well known member" next to my name? Lol


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

Jam Val said:


> Do ya see "well known member" next to my name? Lol


I wanna see more of ya


----------



## Jam Val

SurgeorSuckit said:


> I wanna see more of ya


Female. Promise.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit

Jam Val said:


> Female. Promise.


That part I know lol


----------



## galileo5

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


Eww. Gross.


----------



## TBone

Hooking up with a rider is the only reason to be driving at 5am on the weekends.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jam Val said:


> Do ya see "well known member" next to my name? Lol


I was kidding. Trouble with posts, body language is not visible to get the tone of delivery.


----------



## blondieokie

I am definitely not going to call you bad names like some others have done, but I will point out a valid reason why you should keep this a one-time thing. The more ladies who drive and do the flirting, kissing, hooking up, whatever, the more requests and expectations male passengers and their friends have of lady drivers. This is just one example. A group of 4 drunk men once tried to pressure me into going offline and coming into their house to have "drinks" with them because "all our other uber drivers do it". It made me very uncomfortable and also very worried that my refusal would mean a bad rating because in their drunken state they were very irrational. No way I was ever going inside with them I will take whatever backlash they give me for that but it is not a position anyone likes to be in.


----------



## Jam Val

Oscar Levant said:


> I was kidding. Trouble with posts, body language is not visible to get the tone of delivery.


Ahhhh ok. Hehehe sorry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Still one of the best threads ever.


----------



## Beretic

Annnnnnnnnnnd, sloot.


----------



## Cou-ber

Einstein said:


> I would think that uber drivers are smart enough to use condoms to protect against aids.
> Not that I condone sleeping with random pax, lol.


Ummm not smart enough to not drive for Uner so how this equates to being smart enough to wear a condom eludes me...


----------



## Cou-ber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> OptimusUber f~cks a grieving, recently fired nanny: Gets virtual high fives.
> 
> Girl kisses guy: Gets called a sl~t.


Thought OU was married. That's rich.


----------



## Cou-ber

JaxBeachDriver said:


> The beautiful part of double standards: women don't really have to worry about sexual assault charges.


Phew that's a relief. So it's just rape and sexual assault? That lightens the load immensely.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Cou-ber said:


> Ummm not smart enough to not drive for Uber so how this equates to being smart enough to wear a condom eludes me...


Well that depends,... On which "Hat" your wearing.


----------



## Cou-ber

UberXTampa said:


> TinberX : up to 4 inches
> TinberXL: up to 6 inches


You're numbers need adjustment.


----------



## ninja warrior

Cou-ber said:


> You're numbers need adjustment.


4 inches should probably be the bargain offering, like uberpool.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

So then what is Select, and dare I ask about Black Car?


----------



## Cou-ber

ninja warrior said:


> 4 inches should probably be the bargain offering, like uberpool.


Exactly. If 6" is an extra large, then some recalibration is necessary stat.


----------



## Phoenix666

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


You should have made him toss your salad.


----------



## OnTheLoose

Damn, so you're the reason they think they can lean in for hugs and kisses. Makes my job annoying when I have to remind pax "don't touch your driver!" Damn idiots.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jam Val said:


> I picked up a sobering up rider early on a Saturday morning (5am). He says, "oh you smell so good" and continued on about how good I smelled and cute and blah blah. He was cute too. He was asking about being spontaneous and next thing I know, I was in front of his apartment building making out hardcore. I did it because a) he was cute b) Mercury was in retrograde and my hormones were out of control and c) to have a story to tell. He invited me into his apartment but I declined and said I had to work. He pointed at my phone and said "you don't have to work until that thing goes off" and I said, "listen, you just made out with your uber driver now scram". Lol Pretty sure I can get away with that unprofessionalism because I'm a girl but I probably won't do it again.


You dont write like a girl? More like a gay guy.

Sorry, I'm not convinced, methinks you are a troll.

Anyone have the dope on this poster? Just curious. Is "she" for real?


----------



## Sueron

Being anymore than cordial to a rider is UNPROFESSIONAL. It's as simple as that!


----------



## crookedhalo

Thanks for lowering the bar for every other female driver out there. As if I don't get harassed enough, now I have to worry about picking up passengers who think making out with their driver is acceptable. Have some respect for yourself and stop letting guys treat you like a door mat


----------



## CrazyT

crookedhalo said:


> Thanks for lowering the bar for every other female driver out there. As if I don't get harassed enough, now I have to worry about picking up passengers who think making out with their driver is acceptable. Have some respect for yourself and stop letting guys treat you like a door mat


I'm right there as well. It got to the point where I quit driving at night for a long time. Now I don't have much choice so I have a camera inside the car. Proper notices posted. Had a group start like they may get out of hand, so I pointed it out to them and told them it's not on, but I have an emergency button that I will hit and record if things get out of hand. Immediately heard " aww sweetie what do we have to do to get you to NOT record?" Simple. Don't be an @$&. They laughed and were cool the rest of the trip.


----------



## Sueron

CrazyT said:


> I'm right there as well. It got to the point where I quit driving at night for a long time. Now I don't have much choice so I have a camera inside the car. Proper notices posted. Had a group start like they may get out of hand, so I pointed it out to them and told them it's not on, but I have an emergency button that I will hit and record if things get out of hand. Immediately heard " aww sweetie what do we have to do to get you to NOT record?" Simple. Don't be an @$&. They laughed and were cool the rest of the trip.


Have a dash camera on the way. Protects both driver and PAX.


----------

